# هل تتخيل ان هذه المنطقه على كوكب الارض!!؟(حصري)



## dodo jojo (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل تصدقون أن هذه الصورة جزء من كوكب الأرض؟!*




*انها صورة جبل واو الناموس في ليبيا وهو عبارة عن تكوين جيولوجي عجيب يقع في جنوب وسط ليبيا حيث يتمزج سواد البازلت البركاني مع خضرة الأشجار والنباتات وزُرقة البحيرات المحيطة به وسط رمال الصحراء الذهبية، لتصنع جميعها لوحة فنية في منتهى الجمال! 
*





*وجبل واو الناموس هو جبل بركاني تمتد فوهته على مساحة من 10 إلى 20 كم وبارتفاع 575 متر ويحيط به ثلاث بحيرات مع نباتات متنوعة مثل القصب والخيرزان وأشجار النخيل.
*






*ويعد هذا المكان محمية طبيعية لبعض الكائنات النادرة حيث اكتشف العلماء 16 نوع جديد من أنواع الباعوض في هذه المنطقة 
*






*يشبه السياح واو الناموس بأنها “قطعة من سطح القمر سقطت على الأرض”! 
وإذا نظرتم لها من الأقمار الصناعية ستشعرون بمدى دقة هذا التشبيه كما في هذه الصورة:
*






*وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور:
*













*وأخيرا يمكن ان تضه هذه الصور خلفيه لسطح المكتب  (desktob):
*






*يارب يكون الموضوع والصور عجبوكوا..باااااااااى..أخوكم dodo jojo.:*


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

فظييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## MAJI (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة وغريبة
*ويعد هذا المكان محمية طبيعية لبعض الكائنات النادرة حيث اكتشف العلماء 16 نوع جديد من أنواع الباعوض في هذه المنطقة *
ولهذا سمي الجبل ب (  واو الناموس )
شكرا على مجهودك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبير الورد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

صور جميلة 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة جدااا الصور

شكرا دودو للصور الروعة


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رااائع
شكرااا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتييييييير اصحابى على الردود الجميله


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*را ا ا ا ائعة جدا
ميرسي على الموضوع
الرب يبارك​*ك


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً على الموضوع و مكنتش أتخيل إنى ليبيا فيها مناطق بالجمال ده الرب يباركك.


----------



## صلعم1 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة 

لكن يوجد أماكن أجمل بكثير منها


----------



## zezza (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميلة اوى 
شكرا دودو ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tonyturboman (28 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## يهودى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

nice pics


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*thanks​*


----------

